# Mary H is making a stunning quilt



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

that all of you should see. Let's see if she'll start a thread and share it with all of us!

Mary . . .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Is it for the rescue raffle at Nationals?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Is it for the rescue raffle at Nationals?


Don't think so, but it's going to be gorgeous! Colors are black, pink, green, white.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Is it for the rescue raffle at Nationals?


Sorry, Lynn, this one is for me if it ever gets finished. But funny you should mention a quilt for the rescue raffle at Nationals. I made and donated the same quilt for several years but took a break after having done more than six of them. The quilt is 30" x 36", alternating blocks of white cotton and black polarfleece, black polarfleece backing, and a black & white print cotton binding. It's got a double layer of quilt batting and is tied rather than quilted. It's washable, dryable, and meant for dogs to use and love! Maybe I'll make one for this year. Here's a picture of the quilt and a closeup of the Maltese head study. And about the head study ... it was drawn by a friend of mine using an portrait in oils that she had done of one of her dogs. She contacted the artist and asked if she could have permission to use a line drawing rendition of the portrait. The artist gave permission with the restriction that it could only be used for rescue fundraising purposes. I own the fabric, it is truly a limited edition.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mary -- I remembered that you had made quilts for the rescue raffle at Nationals -- that's why I asked. 

OK, gf, post pics of the the one you're making for you. Would love to see it.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's one hanging in the dog room over the puppy pen with my very first litter, a single girl, snuggled in nice and warm under MY lapquilt hanging on the end of the pen while her mom is out for a break at the other end of the pen ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

That's gorgeous! I love all the Malts!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

And I was so nervous with that first litter that I had to do something besides sit and stare at the puppy 24/7 so I started sewing. Now I have a large lap quilt to drape over the puppy pen to keep drafts out. I wish I had the time to hand quilt but that's only going to happen years from now when I can retire from the work world. So the quilting is done by machine. Heck, I can't seem to find the time to sew the binding on and call this quilt DONE! :blush:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm still nervous about brand new puppies but less so ... so the quilts are getting smaller. Here's one that's baby crib size (and still needs the binding sewn on). I thought it would be cute to lay on the floor for puppies to play on. The pink print fabric is pigs ... makes me laugh.










A closeup of the pig fabric ...


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Beautiful job Mary. I love them all but I really love the Malt quilt. Very unique and beautiful.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very nice Mary! I'm impressed!! If you make one for the Nationals raffle...I'm going to try for it :thumbsup: it's beautiful.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Mary - I'm blown away by your quilts. How beautiful. WOW!!! I love the one with the malts.:wub: That's one of the most beautiful drawings of a Maltese head I've ever seen. Wow, is your friend talented and how lucky to have the fabric. So how did you get the fabric made? I'm totally clueless with textiles. I love the colors in the second quilt you showed. And how funny having the piggies in the other one. :HistericalSmiley: 
Please don't apologize for machine quilting. They look stunning and machine work takes a ton of time too. I've always had a thing about quilts since I was a teen and am so in awe of how they are designed, the fabrics used and seeing them finished. BRAVO!! And yes I think it would be great for the raffle...again


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are beautiful quilts Mary. I am in the middle of making a rescue quilt for the raffle myself.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that's amazing work! I tried my hand at quilting once...its no easy task! 

Wonderful!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Sue, I checked into having it printed by a textile company but it would have cost a fortune because it had to be done in bulk, a minimum number of bolts, with approximately 15 yds. of fabric per bolt. I'd never use all that fabric and can't sell it to others to use. So a friend who owns a screen print business prints it for me as needed. I buy 100% white cotton fabric, cut it into 14" squares and he prints 4 heads/square.

The large lap quilt is sort of a scrap quilt, as is the little wallhanging over the puppy pen. I hadn't done any sewing in years, my neighbor wanted to get into quilting and had a quilting teacher friend who was willing to do a basic class in my neighbor's home, and asked me if I wanted to join in. We all worked on the same project, a large wallhanging (that I use for a small lapquilt). I had the border fabric, red/blue/green floral print, and worked off that selecting fabrics for the project. I had some reds and some blues but had to add some. I guess I added too much because with the leftovers I made the little wallhanging and then the large lap quilt. All three quilts have many of the same fabrics in them.

My friends started teasing me, asking if I was ever going to get away from reds and blues. Here's my attempt at moving to a different style of fabric with slightly brighter colors. It's an insulated lunch bag ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

cyndrae said:


> Those are beautiful quilts Mary. I am in the middle of making a rescue quilt for the raffle myself.


Woohoo!! Cindy, that's so awesome. Do we get a sneek peek??? :yes:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Beautiful work! I would love to learn to quilt. I really like to sew, but lately have just been hoarding material.  I just love fabric.

Is quilting with a machine difficult? Can you do it on a regular sewing machine? I would love to make one for my bed.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Linda, I have an older Bernina Quilter's Edition machine and do quilt my smaller projects on it. For anything larger than a crib quilt I have it professionally done by someone with a long arm quilting machine. Quilting a large piece on a standard sewing machine requires a lot of space and a lot of patience, neither of which I have a ton of. :w00t: What I love about the long arm quilting is that I can choose a quilting design with swirls and curls, designs that I could never do on my own machine. And I hoard fabric, too. :innocent:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh I love these  

Mary, well done! I hope you finish it soon ^_^


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

beautiful Mary, I use to quilt mostly baby quilts and lap quilts, my sil quilts all the time, she made the most beautiful quilt, I'll look in my pictures and see if I can find the picture of it.
I bought some fabric with maltese heads on it I think just maybe I will use it for a quilt, geeze Mary I might start sewing again.lol I sew with my Singer 221 feather weight, do you have one? I love mine. When I had my dog clothing business I used it all the time, so many people would stop and comment on my Singer:chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sandi, please tell me that your quilt is NOT packed in plastic?? If so, take it out, vacuum it (yes, I did say vacuum), fold it back up with a lavendar sachet, and pack it in a cotton zippered pillow case. Even when not used, fibers need to breathe or they will eventually break down.
__________
MaryH

Mary, I honestly don't know how it is stored---can't remember. I do know it is folded inside out---that much I remember. When I get back to the US to our house (???) I will take your advice! Thanks.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I believe Allie was referring the black, pink, and green floral combination shown in another thread. I went to that thread to cross post pic of the gorgeous fabric and they are gone! Mary, could you re-post them here so everyone knows how beautiful this is going to be?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow Mary, I didn't know you are so talented. Those quilts are gorgeous. We have more in common than are precious pups. I love to sew and knit too. I will have to show you my sewing room when you come down. I am more of a garment sewer. I never got into quilting. I haven't got anymore room left in my brain to learn something else lol.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Starsmom said:


> I believe Allie was referring the black, pink, and green floral combination shown in another thread. I went to that thread to cross post pic of the gorgeous fabric and they are gone! Mary, could you re-post them here so everyone knows how beautiful this is going to be?


I guess reorganizing my Photobucket pictures wasn't exactly the brightest idea since I had already posted the pictures here and now cannot go back and edit them. Oh, well, here is the fabric for the quilt I'm working on (first one all for me), the second picture shows a few of the squares after they were cut and re-pieced. Also attached is a quilt that I made to give my sister for her next birthday. My quilting friends tease me that I never work with bright colors and that I need to breakout and do something different. My sister and brother-in-law love going to the beach so I thought a beach blanket would be fun. I never showed it to anyone until it was done and then said "Do you think this is bright enough???" Also attached is a closeup of the backing fabric. Way too bright for me but I think my sister will like it. I went "green" with the quilt batting for this one ... it's a synthetic made from recycled plastic! Her birthday is in January. I guess I better get going and get the binding done. :w00t: 

Fabric before cutting










Finished squares










Beach blanket










Beach blanket backing fabric


----------

